# Could anyone with the Fire HD6 please check compatibility for me?



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been thinking about ordering the HD6 as an on-the-go device but before doing it I'd like to be sure I'll be able to use it as my primary Chinese dictionary.

Could anyone be so kind as to check for me whether the Pleco Chinese Dictionary http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ98T40/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o04_?ie=UTF8&psc=1 shows as compatible with your HD6?

Thank you!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

When I click your link, the only device in my library it shows as compatible with is the Fire HD 6. I have several Galaxy's and Fire 1, but none are shown as compatible. There are also 54 5* reviews so I'd say you are good to go for a purchase. The app is listed as free.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Tabatha!
I already have the app, and it's really a fantastic dictionary. I wanted to be sure I could use it on the HD6 before ordering the tablet.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have that app and the HD 6 too--it shows compatible.  I haven't dl'd it to the 6 yet--have been using it on my HD8.9.  What I love the most about it is that you can look up any character/word by writing it on the screen!


----------

